# mkkkkk...



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

i had a lobster in my tank... now he is gone....
which one of you dudes (dudets) stole my lobster? ????? :chair: :fish:


seriously... i had a lobster in my tank, and now he is gone.... how is that possible, anyone knows?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds too big for the fish to eat. Did it climb out and go for a walk?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

That'd be my bet. Crayfish are known to escape their tanks and can be found crawling around the floor. Check all around the tank.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Especially dark corners. Since he can't dig through the carpet, he is going to find hiding places. Under furniture, dark corners and such. Obviously don't just go feelin around with your hands lol.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep theres no doubt about it he crawled out. I recently found a crayfish under a desk in my room, mysterious animals seem to dissapear and only found when you least expect it.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

i had a black skirt tetra go missing....and still is missing i have no idea what happened to him or her


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Asully: I had a BST go missing once too. Found it months later, dried up, behind the tank. Still have no idea how it leapt out.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

yep, i found that bastard......
he is dried up 20 ft away from the tank under a love seat..... 
:-(


how do you prevent them from running away? put like taser collars on them? lol


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you have a lid on your tank?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

A glass top or a full hood, and then cover up any remaining openings.


----------

